# William H. Goold on the Westminster Confession of Faith



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 25, 2021)

The Westminster Confession of Faith is a document which will be the more appreciated the more carefully it is studied. … But while admission is thus freely made that the Westminster Confession of Faith is but a human document, liable to be modified by the Church in the way of revision or curtailment, it is most desirable, as the best means of preventing any incautious tampering with it, that the substance and scope of its teachings should be thoroughly apprehended.

In proportion as the truths contained in it are brought home to the heart and conscience in the strength of the Scriptural evidence for them and of their essential connection with the whole scheme of saving mercy, the Confession, so far as it expresses the mind of the Spirit, will cease to be accepted in heartless formalism; and, in the logical precision and coherence of the system of truth it unfolds, will prove a source of spiritual quickening and steadfastness and comfort to all who honestly and intelligently adopt or subscribe it.

For the reference, see William H. Goold on the Westminster Confession of Faith.


----------

